# RocketRAID 2680 - will the FreeBSD 7 driver work on 8?



## ghell (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a HighPoint RocketRaid 2680 RAID card currently running FreeNAS, based on FreeBSD 7.2.

I want to migrate that NAS box to FreeBSD 8 but there is no FreeBSD 8 driver listed for the card. This is the only thing holding my back. Will the FreeBSD 7.0 driver work or is there some other way of getting it working?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 10, 2010)

No, binary kernel modules will only work with the kernel version they are compiled for.  Sometimes, you can get away with using binary drivers from different minor releases (a 7.0 module on a 7.2 kernel).


----------



## ghell (Feb 10, 2010)

I tried it in a VM and this is what I got from the 7.0 driver in 8.0:


```
messages:Feb 10 22:50:16  kernel: module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (pci/rr2680, 0xffffffff805a92e0, 0xffffffff80e51f20) error 22
messages:Feb 10 22:50:16  kernel: rr2680: RocketRAID 268x controller driver v1.0.08.1222 (Dec 22 2008 14:08:40)
messages:Feb 10 22:50:16  kernel: lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
messages:Feb 10 22:50:16  kernel: rr2680: no controller detected.
```

Is it worth trying at least?


----------



## giannidoe (Feb 22, 2010)

I purchased a RocketRAID 2680 for usage on a FreeBSD 8.0 system without first checking if there were drivers available 
I contacted Highpoint on Jan 21st and they said the drivers should be available "in the next month or so" so I'm hoping they will be released soon.


----------



## Rybario (Jun 18, 2013)

There are driver sources for FreeBSD available on highpoint-tech.com site: rr268x-freebsd-src-v1.0.08.1222.tgz.
It can be compiled as a part of kernel, or as a kernel-loadable module (instruction can be found in the README file, as usual).

And it looks like no any problems to compile the driver module for any FreeBSD version. Unfortunately, I have no any FreeBSD box with HPT RR-2680 card soldered to test how it works right now.


----------

